# 2017 PDF is now Available



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I recently ordered my 2017 NEC with the 2017 PDF from NFPA.org. I got a notice this morning that the pdf is available for download. Just thought if anyone were interested to go ahead and get a jump on it.

The pdf is a download and you can install it on all your computers. Not sure they have the apps for smartphones


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I recently ordered my 2017 NED with the 2017 PDF from NFPA.org. I got a notice this morning that the pdf is available for download. Just thought if anyone were interested to go ahead and get a jump on it.
> 
> The pdf is a download and you can install it on all your computers. Not sure they have the apps for smartphones


:shifty:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Yippeeee!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I can hear the bitching already

2017-- the lights in a crawl space must be gfci protect and



> (4) Garage Branch Circuits. In addition to the number of
> branch circuits required by other parts of this section, at least
> one 120-volt, 20-ampere branch circuit shall be installed to
> supply receptacle outlets in attached garages and in detached
> ...


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Here is an interesting one. I read this to mean if we have a desk area with receptacles at the desk top then the space below may need a receptacle if it falls into the standard distance rule req. for recep. on a wall. That's nuts. I can see if it were in a cabinet with a door---Maybe I am reading this incorrectly




> (4) Countertop and Similar Work Surface Receptacle Outlets.
> Receptacles installed for countertop and similar work surfaces
> as specified in 210.52(C) shall not be considered as the receptacle
> outlets required by 210.52(A).


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Maybe because of the built in desks around counter top areas? Idk...


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Here is an interesting one. I read this to mean if we have a desk area with receptacles at the desk top then the space below may need a receptacle if it falls into the standard distance rule req. for recep. on a wall. That's nuts. I can see if it were in a cabinet with a door---Maybe I am reading this incorrectly


What I think is nuts is how people who submit code change documents routinely every cycle find new codes to be nuts. :whistling2:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> What I think is nuts is how people who submit code change documents routinely every cycle find new codes to be nuts. :whistling2:


I think people who live in Hawaii and spend so much time on the Internet instead of outdoors are nuts.... 

BTW that post was very helpful-- thanks


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I think people who live in Hawaii and spend so much time on the Internet instead of outdoors are nuts....
> 
> BTW that post was very helpful-- thanks


It's 4:35 AM . There is nothing to see outside right now..........


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I've got reports of shots fired at the ET site....


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> It's 4:35 AM . There is nothing to see outside right now..........


Getting a late start today hey.... here it is time for my nap soon


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Man am I hungry. Anybody know what's for breakfast?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Coffee and gum!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

This was entertaining. Contrast it by going to Mike Holt and read Dennis's exact same thread about 2017 Nec . Boring. But Dennis keeps sending in code change requests so that crowd over there will give him a ''hear hear'' cheer while pretending they are all sipping beer.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> This was entertaining. Contrast it by going to Mike Holt and read Dennis's exact same thread about 2017 Nec . Boring. But Dennis keeps sending in code change requests so that crowd over there will give him a ''hear hear'' cheer while pretending they are all sipping beer.


I actually didn't send many in this year, in fact I have no idea if any got accepted. To lazy to look


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

What'd you send in Dennis!?

Do the guys over at Holt even drink beer!?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Majewski said:


> What'd you send in Dennis!?
> 
> Do the guys over at Holt even drink beer!?


I don't but they sure as hell do. I have met many of them including Cadpoint. 
Many years ago we had a forum get to together (meet and greet) here in NC. One member and his wife stayed here for 5 days while the others would come by for a drink or whatever. We all went to dinner in Durham at Bullock's BBQ.

That's me third from last on the right. Cadpoint is on the left leaning backward.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

You're bald!?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Majewski said:


> You're bald!?


Pretty much-- I shave it though. This is me in college-- damn good looking so eat your heart out


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

You know..women love a bald man!!! You stud muffin you!


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

My wife's father had a tee shirt that said "God only gave out so many brains, the rest got hair" obviously he was bald. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enthusiast (Oct 3, 2016)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I recently ordered my 2017 NEC with the 2017 PDF from NFPA.org. I got a notice this morning that the pdf is available for download. Just thought if anyone were interested to go ahead and get a jump on it.
> 
> The pdf is a download and you can install it on all your computers. Not sure they have the apps for smartphones




Where can we download this pdf file? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Nfpa.org


----------

